
Onboarding is Broken – Some Amazingly-Painful Statistics... - saddington
https://medium.com/try-tomo/onboarding-is-broken-d509875eed26#.3b8a7d1o8
======
saddington
Love to hear "war stories" or any suggestions on how to make employee
onboarding better...!

